# New Catering venture



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello,

Please allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Chris and Jenny Sherrill, former Executive Chef and Events Coordinator at Live Bait at the Wharf. Weobtained your email by either doing business, a mutual friend or being a friend of ours.

Our intentions are to market ourselves while also marketing many of your ventures. We are starting a catering/concierge service in the Gulf Shores & Orange Beach areas. We plan to do everything from dinner for 2 to beach weddings as well as office luncheons, cooking classes, etc.

Through our concierge service, we plan on promoting many of the local businesses in the Gulf Shores/Orange Beach area. Immediately I want you to understand that this will be of no expense to you. All we want is your permission to promote your business! Example:

Mom calls from Birmingham and says she is staying at "large condo". Her husband loves golf and her two sons would love to fish. Mom hasn't had a day at the spa in some time. Mom can't even begin to enjoy herself until there is food in the house and all the details are in order. This is where we offer our assistance.

Many people are taking shorter vacations and I have often heard the term "I need a vacation after my vacation". The fact that they could all get together and make this vacation was hectic enough. Our plan is to MAXIMIZE the guests stay in our beautiful resort town.

We would begin by stocking the condo with whatever (and we mean whatever) inventory the guests would like. From groceries to alcohol and toys to floaties! This gives our guestsimmediate enjoyment to their vacation. During our conversation with our guests we would promote and suggest various activities while they were here. This includes:

Dinner reservations with potential for select menus
Fishing trips from inshore to the rigs
Day Spa reservations
Diving excursions
Golf Outings
Beach Weddings
Scrap booking
Museum Visits
Scheduled Pickups and transport to local nightspots
Babysitting services from certified caregivers
parasailing
High Adventure Outdoor Events
In House dinner parties
Dolphin Cruises
Concert tickets to area venues
Coin Club meetings
Shopping discounts to local retail

What is the catch you ask? Nothing! Unless you want to offer small gift certificates to get guests in the door or small discounts on your own services. All we really want is you to forward our services to everyone you know! 

Of course we understand if some of you do not wish to accept our services. This is our first email and we would love to hear from you one way or another. At your request we will move forward with our promotions to our guests or remove you from our email list. Thank you for taking the time to read this and lets all be productive together!

Sincerely,

Chris & Jenny Sherrill
Staycations Catering
205-915-6934
205-529-6727


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

This is our introductory email...if anyone is interested in being on our email list please let me know!


----------

